# sling and steel custom smokers.



## puglover1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone had experience with any of their finished products?They seem nice but need to know quality?


----------



## frosty (Mar 23, 2015)

Welcome!  Lots of great help if needed. Your location is missing.

As for Sling N Steel custom smokers never heard of them.  They advertise on Cra*igs Li*st and have a Face*book local business listing in the Whitesville, Kentucky area.  

They are similar to most small independent builders here in Houston.  

An entry level, reverse flow, trailer, model appears to be $1,650 (USD).  My Klose 20" by 36" backyard smoker was more than that 2 years ago.

Supposedly 1/4" steel.

They do apparently support charities and church efforts.

Looks like a couple of guys trying to make a living.  Be careful, ask lots of questions, figure out what you need, and be "eagle eyed".

Best of luck!


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looked at the pics of their work on line, looks good, like Frosty said, seems like a couple guys trying to make some $ and enjoy what they do.  As long as the firebox is 1/4", you'll get many years out of a good steel smoker.  I do like the diamond plate look.  Great prices too.


----------

